

How Node.js is Going to Replace JavaScript - usea
https://medium.com/cool-code-pal/cf72b588b1b

======
TheZenPsycho
but node.js is javascript. javascript will replace javascript?

since when was node.js client side?

java is proven at being better at what?

this is pure troll.

~~~
johnjlocke
Methinks that the author uses Medium for satire, to poke fun at how serious
developers take things.

~~~
TheZenPsycho
poe's law strikes again.

------
kszx
"Jenn Schiffer is the Pulitzer prize-winning author of PHP is Better Than
CSS."

------
badman_ting
Phooey.

------
rubz
is this a joke or something?

~~~
johnjlocke
You're getting warmer...

